# To everyone who is taking Lamictal(Lamotrigine)



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I read on and off about Lamictal. Are there people on here ,who definitely profit from taking it ?
Or do you have any experience with taking it ? Opinions are greatly appreciated, as I'm not sure to give it a shot.

cheerio


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I read about it a lot too. I tried so many meds till now but this one I didn't try. I did try another anticonvulsant called Carbamazepine(Tegretol). It helped me only a bit during the time I took it (a month) but I had to stop cause it lowered my white blood cells and made me terrible headaches and dizzy...


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I read something, that lamictal only works in combination with a SSRI. But I'm on Remeron. I don't want to change meds again.
I will talk with my doc about this. I feel dizzy and drunk all the time, even without meds...


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

danxiety said:


> I read on and off about Lamictal. Are there people on here ,who definitely profit from taking it ?
> Or do you have any experience with taking it ? Opinions are greatly appreciated, as I'm not sure to give it a shot.
> 
> cheerio


I am also thinking about trying it and would love to hear success stories.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

feministcat said:


> I am also thinking about trying it and would love to hear success stories.


I am starting it next week in combo with Pristiq 50. I wil let ou know how it goes. I can tell you that adding Gabapentin to Pristiq did not work for me. Maybe I should have stuck it out a few more days but I was feeling so drunk and stoned I could not stay on it. DR is nothing compared to that feeling.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I was on Lamictal for 3 weeks and the first 5 days I felt great. Then I started to have this overawareness of everything and it escalated to the point where everything was so intense that I had to lay in my bed, in the dark, completely still. If I moved, had a though, looked at something, it all felt like it was being screamed at me. Like all of my senses were on max overload. I had to wean off of it because I couldn't take it anymore. I also started hearing voices coming off of it and I had NEVER had that before.


----------

